

Why Nerds are unpopular - Concours
http://www.paulgraham.com/nerds.html

======
munsito
This rant is absolutely ridiculous and unintentionally highlights the reason
that people hate nerds. As most "popular" kids consistently try to prove their
own popularity, nerds do the same with intelligence. Most normal people at
some point realize that there's more to life than being smarter than the next
guy, but nerds ne'er do. This article is chock full of pseudoanalysis,
providing what the author believes to be concrete reason for nerd persecution,
but to the reader it comes across as a pathetic attempt to gain virtual
sympathy and assault the reader with his pathetic life stories. Why? Because
he goes on and on, distracting his nerd audience with justification for its
obnoxious behavior towards the rest of the world.

I dislike nerds and nerd culture - I don't get any pleasure from proving to
other people that I'm smart via rambling about a specific body of knowledge
that I've immersed myself in, I think dr who is a dumb show, and I thought
star wars was all right at best. According to nerd criteria, I must be an
idiot popular kid. And yet, I'm in the top 10% of cs majors at my college.
It's people like this author and his friends who make my life miserable every
day in this major by constantly trying to prove somehow that the world is
black&white, and that since I am not part of nerd culture then I must be dumb.
No, assholes - there are people that are smart and not social retards and the
fact that you can't grasp this proves how simplistic your mind really is.
There is such a thing as being an intellectual, although you would never know
it by talking to the asperger majority in cs.

Tl;dr - there are more ways to classify the world than "smart" and popular,
being nerdy != being smart, I hate cs nerds because every conversation turns
into an intelligence pissing contest ending with some obscure video game
reference that I don't get because my parents wouldn't buy me a console since
I'm a girl and thus should love barbies instead.

Tl;you have ADD - I hate people that need to shove the world into disjoint
sets.

